# Fluid Simulator Art



## tegeus-Cromis (Sep 6, 2019)

@pyan posted about the Fluid Simulator Web Toy about a week ago. I downloaded the app, and have been trying to get interesting screen grabs. (Harder than it sounds, because the images fade away quickly the moment you take your finger away from the screen.) Then I play with the settings a bit (exposure, contrast, saturation, etc.) and this is what I get...


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Sep 6, 2019)

I have more and better ones, but apparently I can't upload here image files over 4MB.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Sep 6, 2019)




----------

